# Northern Nevada Railway Rail Camp



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently attended the rail camp at the Nevada Northern Railway:  NNRY 

This is an historic railroad with all it's original structures, rail yard, and many miles of track. It was a trip of a lifetime for me! I learned so much about the railroad and actually did the work as they did back in the early 1900's:

- Repaired Track - Removed/Installed ties, tie plates and spiked the old fashioned way
- Track inspection via a high rail truck - okay that wasn't quite the old way but still fun. They had a velocipede if you want to do it the real old fashion way, and I did get to "row" it, if you know what I mean.
- I also operated a speeder
- learned brakeman hand signals and actually got to use them on a steam excursion as the rear brakeman, including coupling up cars
- learned whistle signals
- threw switches 
- rode in the cab of locomotive and shoveled coal into the firebox
- in the shop I helped clean the boiler of old #93 (2-8-0) in for its 91 day inspection
- actually operated a diesel loco in the rail yard

I'll post some pics and videos as I sift through them. 

There are two adult camps and one teen camp per year. They only take a maximum of 12 per camp. Everyone was very patient with us rookies and answered a lot of questions I had.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I passed through Ely on the way to Ron Senek's last May I knew in the back of my mind there was a reason to stop there and I forgot. shucks Mabye next year if Ron has a open house.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well it sounds like you got a good working knowledge now of how railroads are run and maintained. Glade you got to go and see what the real world is all about but also some of this knowledge can be applied to our Large scale RRing. I remember back when I first started out on a track gang in the 60s now you talk about work you earned your money. Later RJD


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

John Henry (a friend or mine and a member of TARR) just went to that rail camp (probably the teen one) and I also think he also interned for the railroad, according to his facebook pictures, he had a blast


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW, thanks for sharing! does it include room and board etc.? I would love this


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, it included room and board. They put us up at the Hotel Nevada, each had our own room. Then they gave us coupons we could use at the hotel for breakfast, fed us lunch during the day, and then in the evening either gave us a coupon or fed us at a special outing. For example we had a fish fry at a hot springs one night. It was the most awesome thing I've ever done!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

If Ron and Holly have a open house next spring I may stop in Ely for a day or two.


----------

